# Sorteggi Champions semifinali 21 aprile 2017, ore 12.



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

*Ecco le semifinali:

Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid

Monaco - Juventus*


-----



Venerdì 21 aprile 2017 alle 12 andranno in scena i sorteggi di Champions League valevoli per le semifinali. Il sorteggio sarà visibile su Premium e sul sito della UEFA in streaming.

Ecco le semifinaliste

Juventus

Real Madrid

Atletico Madrid

Monaco


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2017)

Juve - Real

Monaco - Atletico


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Real
> 
> Monaco - Atletico



Anche secondo me sarà cosi.. il Real è la bestia nera dei gobbi non penso che passeranno. Tra l'altro sto Real è ancora più scarso di quello del 2015. Questo Real non ha gioco a parte fare cross e angoli.


----------



## de sica (20 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Real
> 
> Monaco - Atletico



Magari! Ma penso che uscirà Juve-atletico già in semi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (20 Aprile 2017)

Real - Juve

Atletico -Monaco


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Venerdì 21 aprile 2017 alle 12 andranno in scena i sorteggi di Champions League valevoli per le semifinali. Il sorteggio sarà visibile su Premium e sul sito della UEFA in streaming.
> 
> Ecco le semifinaliste
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

Juve-Monaco
Atletico-Real


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2017)

Un po' di statistiche:

Quadro delle semifinaliste molto simile al 1997-1998, edizione in cui arrivarono agli atti conclusivi Real Madrid, Juventus, Monaco e Borussia Dortmund. Juventus e Real eliminarono rispettivamente i francesi e i tedeschi. In finale nonostante la grande prova, la Juve subì un gol d'astuzia da parte del bomber Mijatovic e perse l'ennesima finale, mentre il Real si aggiudicò la sua settima coppa.

Real e Juventus le conosciamo bene. 
Il Monaco dagli anni '90 in poi è riuscito svariate volte e a raggiungere le semifinali delle 3 competizioni internazionali, per quanto riguarda la coppa dei campioni due volte in semifinale uscendo contro il Milan nel 1994 e contro la Juve come già detto nel 1998 e arrivando una volta in finale grazie ad un gioco spumeggiante, ma venendo battuto nettamente dal solido Porto di Mourinho nel 2004.
L'Atletico Madrid è venuto fuori in maniera imponente negli ultimi 10 anni in campo europeo, ha trionfato 2 volte in Europa League (e due volte in supercoppa) contro le sorprese Fulham e Athletic Bilbao, mentre ha raggiunto due finali perdendole entrambe contro il Real Madrid. Tuttavia le finali perse in coppa campioni sono 3, perché negli anni '70 furono battuti dal Bayern Monaco. Ed è proprio per la rinuncia del Bayern a partecipare alla Toyota cup che l'Atletico è l'unica squadra ad aver partecipato e conquistato una coppa intercontinentale senza aver mai vinto una coppa dei Campioni


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Aprile 2017)

Juve-Monaco


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

*Ecco le semifinali:

Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid

Monaco - Juventus *


----------



## Hellscream (21 Aprile 2017)

Gli dessero direttamente la coppa e buonanotte dai.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *



Finale già decisa: Atletico - Juve


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Aprile 2017)

Juve favorita, ma non sottovaluterei il Monaco
Dall'altra parte, 50 e 50


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *



è finita dai


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2017)

Zidane deve chiuderla subito all'andata, al Calderòn l'Atletico è un osso durissimo. Col Monaco è tutto nelle nostre mani: se sottovaluteremo i monegaschi soccomberemo, se invece approcceremo con grande consapevolezza e concentrazione la finale è alla nostra portata.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *



CVD.
Il Cholo è l'ultima speranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2017)

Andare fuori con il Monaco dopo avere eliminato il Barcellona però sarebbe una bellissima sceneggiatura.

Spero che il dio del calcio sia stuzzicato dall'idea


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2017)

E' la regola del 7, lasciate perdere che è tutto scritto. Dopo 21 anni torneranno a vincerla pure loro


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finale già decisa: Atletico - Juve



gli euroderby l'atletico li perde sempre... mi sa che passa il real che poi perderà con i gobbi in finale


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2017)

Ne ero sicuro per una semplicissima ragione: alla UEFA il rischio della terza finale tutta madrilena (la seconda di fila) in 4 anni non lo volevano correre manco morti

alla Juve è andata stra di lusso..arrivare in finale avendo giocato con Porto-Barca-Monaco è come fare terno al Lotto

In ogni caso per me sono la squadra più forte in Europa oggi quindi anche avessero beccato il Real avevano zero problemi..

Il Real può fargli paura solo in finale (ma secondo me stavolta vince l'atletico)


----------



## de sica (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *



È l'anno loro.. non c'è nulla da fare. Il Real non la vincerà mai due volte di fila


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *E' la regola del 7*, lasciate perdere che è tutto scritto. Dopo 21 anni torneranno a vincerla pure loro



 ???


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2017)

Ahahahah, che sedere 

Come minimo mezza Sanremo andrà a Monaco


----------



## de sica (21 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ???



1989, 1996, 2003, 2010, 2017 (?)


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2017)

se lo united non dovesse vincere l'EL possono già dargli pure la supercoppa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ???





de sica ha scritto:


> 1989, 1996, 2003, 2010, 2017 (?)



Dall'89 ad oggi ogni 7 anni la CL viene vinta da una italiana (a prescindere dagli altri anni intermedi).


----------



## chicagousait (21 Aprile 2017)

Sulla carta sembrerebbero due partite facili, ma io nn ne sono molto convinta


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dall'89 ad oggi ogni 7 anni la CL viene vinta da una italiana (a prescindere dagli altri anni intermedi).



Vabbé dai me pare un conto alla Galliani..
In ogni caso poco mi cambia..sono forti..se non vincono sarà per iella..di quelle rimaste tifo Atletico..sarebbe un giusto premio per loro poracci..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai me pare un conto alla Galliani..
> In ogni caso poco mi cambia..sono forti..se non vincono sarà per iella..di quelle rimaste tifo Atletico..sarebbe un giusto premio per loro poracci..



Ma infatti si scherza  Sulla vittoria finale spero anche io nell'Atletico. Altrimenti diamo pure sto tozzo di pane ai gobbi dopo 21 anni.

Il Real assolutamente no altrimenti allunga troppo su di noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2017)

Il monaco è forte in attacco, ma ha una difesa colabrodo

Sicuramente può segnare dei gol alla Juve, ma la Juve ne segnerà di sicuro tanti


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Monaco se continua a giocare cosi è veramente duro da eliminare, difendere non sarà facile come col Barcellona. L'altra semifinale sarà ancora una volta molto tirata, vediamo se Simeone riesce ad eliminare il Real che nonostante ciò che si dice è una squadra molto solida e difficile da battere


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' la regola del 7, lasciate perdere che è tutto scritto. Dopo 21 anni torneranno a vincerla pure loro


Tu scherzi ma io a queste cose ci credo. Nel Calcio, come diceva senzasenso (chi se lo ricorda?  ) c'è anche una componente "mistica" per così dire; tale componente, oramai, è del tutto manifesta e vi spiego perché:
L'Atletico non può andare in finale perché in finale, altrimenti, si ritroverebbero la Juve, che naturalmente passerà col Monaco; a quel punto, chi perderebbe? La Juve la quinta finale di fila? O l'Atletico la sua quarta finale su quattro della sua storia? All'Atletico verrà evitata quest'onta; di conseguenza in finale ci andrà il Real.
Ora, vi pare che una squadra come il Real vincerà ben 3 delle ultime 4 Champions League, di cui due di fila, eguagliando il record tutt'ora imbattuto di Sacchi? Si aggiunga che il Real piglia sempre sberle dalla Juventus; infine, _dulcis in fundo_, c'è la regola del 7, che hai poc'anzi illustrato e che era sfuggita anche a me, che permetterà alla Juve non solo di vincere il titolo, ma di vendicarsi anche della finale del '98 persa proprio col Real.
Il cammino, secondo me, è tracciato, con tutta la sua aura mistica. Insomma, ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace: la Juventus, *meritatamente*, diventerà campione d'Europa.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma io a queste cose ci credo. Nel Calcio, come diceva senzasenso (chi se lo ricorda?  ) c'è anche una componente "mistica" per così dire; tale componente, oramai, è del tutto manifesta e vi spiego perché:
> L'Atletico non può andare in finale perché in finale, altrimenti, si ritroverebbero la Juve, che naturalmente passerà col Monaco; a quel punto, chi perderebbe? La Juve la quinta finale di fila? O l'Atletico la sua quarta finale su quattro della sua storia? All'Atletico verrà evitata quest'onta; di conseguenza in finale ci andrà il Real.
> Ora, vi pare che una squadra come il Real vincerà ben 3 delle ultime 4 Champions League, di cui due di fila, eguagliando il record tutt'ora imbattuto di Sacchi? Si aggiunga che il Real piglia sempre sberle dalla Juventus; infine, _dulcis in fundo_, c'è la regola del 7, che hai poc'anzi illustrato e che era sfuggita anche a me, che permetterà alla Juve non solo di vincere il titolo, ma di vendicarsi anche della finale del '98 persa proprio col Real.



L'unica cosa che può impedire alla Juve di vincere la CL sono le "macumbe" di klarence (per i più vecchiotti)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> Monaco - Juventus *





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Juve-Monaco
> Atletico-Real


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che può impedire alla Juve di vincere la CL sono le "macumbe" di klarence (per i più vecchiotti)


Nemmeno: il dio del Calcio ha deciso.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Aprile 2017)

Per me sarà la finale delle outsider, se così possiamo chiamare due squadre che arrivano in semifinale di Champions League: Monaco - Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Black (21 Aprile 2017)

i soliti fortunelli.... la Juve è favoritissima per la finale. Sulle 2 partite direi un 80% di passare ce l'ha, anche se il Monaco è una buona squadra.
Poi in finale sappiamo benissimo che può succedere di tutto. Io spero di fare una gran festa come 2 anni fa


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2017)

comunque per la prima volta il real non solo non ha pescato la squadraccia nei quarti, ma non ha preso nemmeno la semifinale di ritorno in casa che si solito gli spetta sempre... quindi questo mi lascia aperta una piccola speranza per simeone


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per me sarà la finale delle outsider, se così possiamo chiamare due squadre che arrivano in semifinale di Champions League: Monaco - Atletico Madrid.



Per me invece assisteremo alla finale delle perdenti: Juve - Atletico.

Talmente perdenti che i rigori non andranno ad oltranza ma all'infinito.

Alla fine sospenderanno la contesa e dichiareranno entrambe perdenti.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Aprile 2017)

Non sono più così sicuro che vincano la coppa. Con questo abbinamento di sicuro il Monaco non sarà in finale è giocare contro Real o Atletico non è semplice in partita secca..


----------



## juventino (21 Aprile 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu scherzi ma io a queste cose ci credo. Nel Calcio, come diceva senzasenso (chi se lo ricorda?  ) c'è anche una componente "mistica" per così dire; tale componente, oramai, è del tutto manifesta e vi spiego perché:
> L'Atletico non può andare in finale perché in finale, altrimenti, si ritroverebbero la Juve, che naturalmente passerà col Monaco; a quel punto, chi perderebbe? La Juve la quinta finale di fila? O l'Atletico la sua quarta finale su quattro della sua storia? All'Atletico verrà evitata quest'onta; di conseguenza in finale ci andrà il Real.
> Ora, vi pare che una squadra come il Real vincerà ben 3 delle ultime 4 Champions League, di cui due di fila, eguagliando il record tutt'ora imbattuto di Sacchi? Si aggiunga che il Real piglia sempre sberle dalla Juventus; infine, _dulcis in fundo_, c'è la regola del 7, che hai poc'anzi illustrato e che era sfuggita anche a me, che permetterà alla Juve non solo di vincere il titolo, ma di vendicarsi anche della finale del '98 persa proprio col Real.
> Il cammino, secondo me, è tracciato, con tutta la sua aura mistica. Insomma, ragazzi, mettetevi l'anima in pace: la Juventus, *meritatamente*, diventerà campione d'Europa.



A queste cose nel calcio ci credo anch'io. Inoltre ho una mia convinzione: la Juve per vincere la Champions deve sfidare in finale un avversario con il quale è già stata sconfitta. Nel '96 la vincemmo in finale con l'Ajax, con cui avevamo già perso nel '73. Tutte le finali perse le abbiamo giocate contro avversari sfidati per la prima volta all'atto conclusivo (Amburgo, Dortmund, Real Madrid, Milan e Barcellona). Non so perché, ma sono convinto che per vincere la coppa dobbiamo necessariamente affrontare il Real in finale.
Ovviamente la finale dell'Heysel non fa testo, per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Snake (21 Aprile 2017)

ancora andate appresso a ste cose, non v'è bastato in tre anni vedere l'Argentina perdere due finali di fila con la stessa squadra? O l'Atletico col Real? Per non parlare del Benfica. Non esiste giustizia divina nel calcio.

Finale Real Juventus (ho più dubbi sulla Juve che sul Real), e vince ancora il Real.


----------



## ps18ps (21 Aprile 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, che sedere
> 
> Come minimo mezza Sanremo andrà a Monaco



Si verissimo li sono quasi tutti gobbi... La Juve potrebbe quasi giocare in casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ancora andate appresso a ste cose, non v'è bastato in tre anni vedere l'Argentina perdere due finali di fila con la stessa squadra? O l'Atletico col Real? Per non parlare del Benfica. Non esiste giustizia divina nel calcio.
> 
> Finale Real Juventus (ho più dubbi sulla Juve che sul Real), e vince ancora il Real.


Ma non si tratta di credere davvero ad una mano divina, d'altronde sono ateo  però credo alle coincidenze e alle statistiche che si ammassano in una direzione.


----------



## Doctore (21 Aprile 2017)

io dico che il monaco passa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (21 Aprile 2017)

Per la Juve, tallonata da Bayern e Benfica nella speciale classifica delle finali perse, un'ottima occasione per allungare e consolidare il primato.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Monaco non ha nessuna speranza contro la Juve.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2017)

up


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2017)

Ma i sorteggi dell'EL non se li fila nessuno?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ecco le semifinali:
> 
> Real Madrid - Atletico Madrid
> 
> ...



Che la vinca chiunque, ma vi prego non il Real Madrid che non merita nemmeno di essere in semifinale. Ladri


----------



## Superpippo80 (21 Aprile 2017)

Finale Juve-Real e vince il Real 2-1.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma infatti si scherza  Sulla vittoria finale spero anche io nell'Atletico. Altrimenti diamo pure sto tozzo di pane ai gobbi dopo 21 anni.
> 
> Il Real assolutamente no altrimenti allunga troppo su di noi



Credo che per noi sia meglio gufare Barca e Bayern per i prossimi 5 anni..Il Real è su un'altra galassia


----------



## ralf (21 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Il Monaco non ha nessuna speranza contro la Juve.



Beh sicuramente ha più possibilità di passare con la Juve che con Real o Atletico.


----------



## siioca (21 Aprile 2017)

Monaco juve sarà una bella sfida, l attacco piu forte d Europa, contro la difesa piu forte


----------



## MarcoMilanista (21 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Beh sicuramente ha più possibilità di passare con la Juve che con Real o Atletico.



Io credo invece che sia la Juve l'avversaria peggiore per i monegaschi. Perchè? Perchè il punto di forza maggiore del Monaco è l'attacco...ma la difesa della Juve è la più forte del torneo. Purtroppo per i francesi però, la difesa non è all'altezza di questa competizione...

Cioè ragazzi...subire 0 goal dal Barcellona, ma secondo voi hanno da temere un Monaco di ragazzini?

Chiaro che non vanno presi sottogamba, ma se giocano come sanno...la Juve passa...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che per noi sia meglio gufare Barca e Bayern per i prossimi 5 anni..Il Real è su un'altra galassia



Il Real per 8 anni consecutivi è uscito agli ottavi. Il calcio è ciclico. 

Vedrete che appena Messi non sarà come prima il Barcellona tornerà ad essere la squadra pre 2006. Il Real invece, avrà un periodo cosi cosi.
Il Bayern invece ha finito il suo ciclo


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che sia la Juve l'avversaria peggiore per i monegaschi. Perchè? Perchè il punto di forza maggiore del Monaco è l'attacco...ma la difesa della Juve è la più forte del torneo. Purtroppo per i francesi però, la difesa non è all'altezza di questa competizione...



Io invece non vedo cosi male la difesa del Monaco, in più dico che questo Monaco a differenza di tanti altri è una squadra equillibrata e compatta, Fabinho e Bakayoko nel centrocampo stanno facendo un lavoro di copertura straordinario.



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi...subire 0 goal dal Barcellona, ma secondo voi hanno da temere un Monaco di ragazzini?.



Si, assolutamente, quelli del Monaco non sono solo ragazzini..


----------



## ralf (21 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che sia la Juve l'avversaria peggiore per i monegaschi. Perchè? Perchè il punto di forza maggiore del Monaco è l'attacco...ma la difesa della Juve è la più forte del torneo. Purtroppo per i francesi però, la difesa non è all'altezza di questa competizione...
> 
> Cioè ragazzi...subire 0 goal dal Barcellona, ma secondo voi hanno da temere un Monaco di ragazzini?
> 
> Chiaro che non vanno presi sottogamba, ma se giocano come sanno...la Juve passa...


Quando giochi a ritmi alti come fa il Monaco nn è facile per nessuno, ovviamente la Juve parte favorita, squadra più equilibrata, più esperta e hanno anche il ritorno in casa, ma occhio perchè questi corrono tanto.
Sulla difesa secondo me la fase difensiva dell'Atletico è superiore a quella della Juve.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> ancora andate appresso a ste cose, non v'è bastato in tre anni vedere l'Argentina perdere due finali di fila con la stessa squadra? O l'Atletico col Real? Per non parlare del Benfica. Non esiste giustizia divina nel calcio.
> 
> Finale Real Juventus (ho più dubbi sulla Juve che sul Real), e vince ancora il Real.



Esatto. Come per chi crede che l'Italia arriverà in finale dei mondiali nel 2018 perché ci andiamo ogni 12 anni dal 70. Con Ventura andiamo in finale?

L'esempio più lampante sono proprio l'Argentina contro il Cile e Atletico Real.
Però cacchio l'Atletico può uscire per la quarta volta di fila contro il Real??? 
Chiunque vinca tra Atletico e Real mi va benissimo, anche se dispiace non vedere Simeone vincerla con questi ragazzi. 

Per me cmq la Champions la vince la Juve perché è la più solida. Poi anche a sensazione mi viene da dire Juve visto che l'ultima volta che provavo un odio del genere verso una squadra era per l'Inter che vinse nel 2010 e il Barcellona 2011.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2017)

Sta cosa dell'attacco del Monaco mi sembra abbastanza sopravalutata 

Il Monaco ha fatto 21 gol ed subiti 16 gol

La Juve ha fatto 19 gol ed subiti 2


Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


----------



## kolao95 (21 Aprile 2017)

Non capisco tutta questa sicurezza sull'Atletico finalista, quest'anno secondo me il Real gli è superiore, e non di poco. Lo stesso Real vincerà in finale con la Juve.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Aprile 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io credo invece che sia la Juve l'avversaria peggiore per i monegaschi. Perchè? Perchè il punto di forza maggiore del Monaco è l'attacco...ma la difesa della Juve è la più forte del torneo. Purtroppo per i francesi però, la difesa non è all'altezza di questa competizione...



Io invece non vedo cosi male la difesa del Monaco, in più dico che questo Monaco a differenza di tanti altri è una squadra equillibrata e compatta, Fabinho e Bakayoko nel centrocampo stanno facendo un lavoro di copertura straordinario.



MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi...subire 0 goal dal Barcellona, ma secondo voi hanno da temere un Monaco di ragazzini?.



Si, assolutamente, quelli del Monaco non sono solo ragazzini..


----------



## fra29 (22 Aprile 2017)

Dopo aver beccato la pegfior big possibile (Barca a ciclo strafinito e tatticamente imbarazzante) ecco Miglior sorteggio in assoluto per la semi.
L'Atletico con A/R è durissimo (infatti credo la spunterà) e in finale un colabrodo.. tutto l'opposto del Real, che a mio avviso finirà la sua corsa al Calderon.
Al contrario un eventuale finale Juve-Real per me prenderebbe il Real, storicamente abituato a vincerle e con più gente in grado di risolverla in 90 min (CR7, Bale e soprattutto Sergio Ramos).
È il loro anno, c'è poco da fare..


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sta cosa dell'attacco del Monaco mi sembra abbastanza sopravalutata
> 
> Il Monaco ha fatto 21 gol ed subiti 16 gol
> 
> ...



Già.

Alla fine l'equilibrio trionfa sempre.


----------

